# the tunnel



## pog69 (May 20, 2011)

hi peeps 1st post here on this superb site love the work you guys do.
just watched this film today and thought id share it link to imdb.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1735485/

worth a watch and dont get to scared on your next adventures lol


----------



## tommo (May 20, 2011)

looks good to me reminds me of the film "the hole" by the way its filmed, happy days 

http://www.thetunnelmovie.net/index.php

really like the idea behind the low budget 




> *the 135K project
> 1frame=1$ 135.000 frames= 90minutes 90 minutes= 1 movie*
> 
> The Internet was meant to be a tool to connect us. It was meant to break down borders and liberate. Now we have an entire generation who are being labelled criminals for using that tool. But perhaps rather than wasting millions of dollars fighting a losing battle against internet piracy, we should try and find a way to embrace the possibilities that this new world brings…
> ...


----------

